# embrace the future



## eleannor

hello 

tym razem zdanie brzmi następująco: _...we would turn our back on the past and fearlessly embrace the future._
Czy w tym wypadku _embrace the future_ można przetłumaczyć jako _stawić czoła przyszłości_?


----------



## LilianaB

Odrzucimy przeszlosc i pojdziemy na podboj przyszloci or na powitanie przyszloasci, but powitanie does not sound good in Polish. I stawimy czola przyszlosci, chyba moze byc.


----------



## dreamlike

Myślę, że "stawić czoła przyszłości" to najbardziej trafne tłumaczenie. Jak zamierzasz przełożyć całe zdanie? 

"Embrace the future" jest często używane w kontekście mierzenia się z przyszłością, gdy doświadczyliśmy jakiejś trudności. Np. 

Many cities in Chile were affected by the earthquake recently - the international community pledged to help Chile embrace the future.


----------



## eleannor

Przełożyłabym tak: _(nowy świat, gdzie) moglibyśmy porzucić przeszłość i odważnie/dzielnie stawić czoła przyszłości._ The _nowy świat_ part was cut out, though it is there.
Zastanawiam się nad tymi trudnościami, chociaż to chyba nie jest ten przypadek - chodzi po prostu o nową epokę w architekturze, gdzie trzeba porzucić dawne przyzwyczajenia i wyjść naprzeciw nowym trendom


----------



## dreamlike

Może "z odwagą spojrzeć w przyszłość"? Dosyć często używany zwrot w podobnych kontekstach, ale tutaj by się raczej nie sprawdził...


----------



## eleannor

oooooo, rzeczywiście, nie pomyślałam o tym. Myślę, że właśnie tu pasuje ^^
dziękuję, dreamlike.


----------



## LilianaB

I radosnie, lub z entuzjazmem powitamy nowa epoke. Odejdziemy od przeszlosci i z entuzjazmem powitamy nowa epoke.


----------



## eleannor

I like this one too. Thank you both ^^


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Odrzucimy przeszlosc i pojdziemy na podboj przyszloci or na powitanie przyszloasci, but powitanie does not sound good in Polish. I stawimy czola przyszlosci, chyba moze byc.



Maybe it does not sound good to you, but you are not an authority in Polish. For me it sounds OK enough, but "przyszloasci" does not.


----------



## LilianaB

No, I am not an authority in Polish I may be an authority on Polish, although I am not trying to claim it. I do not know what do you mean by the misspelled word przyszlosci. I don't know BenJamin if you realize that you are trying to confuse somebody who is trying to find a translation for her sentence. I just do not know what your last post is about at all. Could you translate it into some understandable language because this does not mean anything the way you wrote it.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> No, I am not an authority in Polish I may be an authority on Polish, although I am not trying to claim it. I do not know what do you mean by the misspelled word przyszlosci. I don't know BenJamin if you realize that you are trying to confuse somebody who is trying to find a translation for her sentence. I just do not know what your last post is about at all. Could you translate it into some understandable language because this does not mean anything the way you wrote it.



It's your problem if you do not understand. Maybe you do not want to.


----------

